
An iOS dev's experience with React Native - toothbrush
https://blog.madebywindmill.com/an-ios-devs-experience-with-react-native-559275b5a4e8#.28jaiktfk
======
vmasto
> The promise is simple and compelling: write once, ship twice. iOS and
> Android all in one shot

While this is certainly feasible (largely depending on the requirements of
your app), it is important to clarify that RN never promised "write once ship
twice".

RN's promise is "learn once, write anywhere", meaning that the technology and
mental model is what transcends platforms, not the codebase itself.

Just wanted to make this clear so as to avoid any possible frustration for
newcomers after the fact.

~~~
breeny592
Not to mention it's something that when making custom components etc., you
will be able to do if so desired. A good component structure and composition
enables you to handle Android versus iOS, but still have a large amount of
sharing available.

I consider this similar to the Xamarin structure of Apps where you have
Android and iOS projects, and then a shared common library.

------
breeny592
A note on the require issue: this makes sense if you think of requiring as
it's compiled equal - importing.

You can't dynamically import dependencies - so if you're wanting to load JSON
dynamically you should be using other mechanisms (even if it's just a FS
operation or having an internal service to return JSON).

------
blimey74
Really interesting little memoir on real RN development experience

